# Vuelta a Espana on TV?



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

Hey!

Does anyone know if there is any television coverage in Canada for the Vuelta?

Cheers....


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

no the Vuelta and Giro has never had any coverage here on any local cable systems. Even years ago when OLN(before they became Versus) covered the TDF they never bothered with the other 2 grand tours.

Even the 2 September UCI races in Quebec and Montreal last year weren't covered and probably won't be again this Sept.

Your best bet is to follow Steephill
2011 Vuelta a España Route Presentation; 2010 Video, Results, Photos, Route, Startlist, TV and Preview (Tour of Spain)


Universal Sports carries a lot of pro cycling races but its not picked up by Rogers or Bell TV
Cycling Event Schedule | Universal Sports


----------



## cdn rookie (Nov 13, 2006)

Sportsnet one is showing it eve rmorning and repeated latter in the day


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

nice! sportsnet one. I'll be watching... thanks!


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

cdn rookie said:


> Sportsnet one is showing it eve rmorning and repeated latter in the day


oh wow thanks, didn't know that


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice work by SN1, I might have to extend my HD subscription with Shaw as it is set to expire in a couple of weeks.


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

for Bell - its channel 418 - standard def'n, not hi def'n. Great to have tho, and takes up less room on the pvr...


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

goaliecyclist said:


> for Bell - its channel 418 - standard def'n, not hi def'n. Great to have tho, and takes up less room on the pvr...


How do you get the recorded videos off the PVR? 
Heard its difficult if not impossible.


----------



## goaliecyclist (May 4, 2007)

that's a great question... don't have an answer. If you find out, let us know. I lost the 2007(?) FLandis TdF on PVR when I switched from Cogeco to Bell.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

goaliecyclist said:


> for Bell - its channel 418 - standard def'n, not hi def'n. Great to have tho, and takes up less room on the pvr...


HD version is Ch 1409 on Bell Express VU


----------

